
Dissecting the web with Ruby and Hpricot - ochronus
http://blog.mostof.it/posts/dissecting-the-web-with-ruby-and-hpricot/
======
petercooper
Careful if you start messing with Google results and sending them fake user
agents, etc. You might start seeing CAPTCHAs before some of your searches ;-)
You'd probably be safer sticking .nyud.net:8090 on the end of the hostname to
go via the Coral Cache. Example:
<http://www.google.com.nyud.net:8090/search?q=hacker+news>

